# Interesting Facts



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

You never know when you might need these facts especially if you like doing Quiz Nights....

99 Interesting Facts about Egypt


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

some really nice facts...Egypt for all its faults...is still a very special place!!!


----------

